# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Counterfeit Denkall T400

## ItalianMuscle27

Have the proof right here. The T400 on the right is the real deal, purchased from a legit mexican supplier. He also confirms the T400 on the left is a counterfeit. The one on the left was purchased from an ***** remailer.. Compare for yourself.. As it stands, none of ****** remailers are carrying T400 or ******** products anymore..

Notes:

1) Different yellow flip tops
2) Stoppers/crimp are different
3) Text is different
4) Both vials are different shades of brown
5) This is the dead giveaway, look at lot # and expiration date..obvious different dot matrix print.

----------


## 305GUY

ha! ********* is so fvcked!!! are the results back on the counterfeit Var they were selling..

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Not yet, hopefully this week. Still waiting for the email of test from SRCS. It will be posted.

----------


## DarKOmeN

> Have the proof right here. The T400 on the right is the real deal, purchased from a legit mexican supplier. He also confirms the T400 on the left is a counterfeit. The one on the left was purchased from an ***** remailer.. Compare for yourself.. As it stands, none of ****** remailers are carrying T400 or ****** products anymore..
> 
> Notes:
> 
> 1) Different yellow flip tops
> 2) Stoppers/crimp are different
> 3) Text is different
> 4) Both vials are different shades of brown
> 5) This is the dead giveaway, look at lot # and expiration date..obvious different dot matrix print.


nice work bro :Evil2:

----------


## 1buffsob

Good looking out bro. Not a bad knock off though. I've seen worse.

1buffsob

----------


## Stumbo

****** is like a box of chocolate, you never know what you're gonna get.

----------


## ACpower

what mg var was being faked

----------


## cj1capp

as i said else where YGM!!

----------


## Zelos

nice work  :Smilie:

----------


## seventhlttd

Like i said before, Im glad this is getting out for everyone to see. :Smilie:

----------


## layinglow

a lot of my friends have been taking that fake test 400 and getting big off of it. It might not be real denkall but there's some kind of test in there. probably ********** own test e.

----------


## seventhlttd

> Thanks to you my friend.. I think we hit all the big forums.



Agreed, Good job Italian :Wink/Grin:  many thanks to you my friend.

----------


## cj1capp

any update?

----------


## 305GUY

> any update?


on what? its 100% conterfeit ...

----------


## lil swoll

> Myself and another member of OLM, sent a sample to SRCS for testing. Should have results back anytime. I will post asap..


Have you gotten the test results back yet?

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

nice work...the fake even had a nice hologram....EFFIN BASTARDS. good lookin out bro

----------


## cj1capp

> Have you gotten the test results back yet?


I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO SEE THE LAB RESULTS

----------


## G Child

man those chinese are talented! those look ****ing good.

----------


## Gear

What the hell was he thinking when he tried to fake the tabs? Getting the right colour would be a start, what a f00l. Anyway, as for the T400, great job ItalianMuscle, we gotta make sure everyone knows about this. The fake T400 bottle is also a different shaped bottle to the real one. The corners of the real bottle are much sharper if you have a look. Just something you might want to add  :Smilie: 

-Gear

----------


## jobyjoe

Wow, thank god I came across this thread. I was about to place an order with the US reseller. I was going to order test-e and prop (not the **** though). Do you i would be ok ordering Iranian test-e? Are the ******* injectables good to go?

----------


## Hightens1on

Are u also talking about the brand ******, because I see ***** all over this thread but but not ****** products just denkall and mentions of *******. Im just a little lost here sorry.

----------


## odix

my bottle is similar more to then one on they left, but this bottle was bought at a legit supplier of testoprim-d, which hurts like a bitch. Anyways, mine has ' of the o where it says viv de administrac-O-in:

and below that says

LEER INSTRUCTIVO ANEXO:

then 

LATE NE FECHA DE GADUCIDAD
TT023 NOV 07 printed in solid text.

Also another thing i noticed as, the denkall logo in the bottom left corner is stained with yellow and white, as is all the text on the bottle on the front. Please don't tell me this is fake because i will have to beat some ass. Yesterday was the first time i shot it and i was a little worried because it didn't look to yellowy dark or thick, and it didn't hurt like the testoprim-d 250, but today is only the next day, and its starting to knot up. will post a pic pronto

----------


## odix

also, the white edges of the label, sit as high as with the legit one, but are MUCH more rounded, long curves until it meets. The yellow/white text is something i dont see on either of them, and actually, my ass is starting to hurt.

----------


## odix

This is what my front label looks like...

same down to uso veterinario then as spaced.

HECHO EN MEXICO PARA
OPERANDORA SALVET, S.A. DE C.V

T SANCHEZ DE LA BARQUERA
NO. 76-A COL MERCED GOMEZ
CIP. 03930, MEXICO. D.F.
TEL 5680-0010/5680-1218
FAX 5680-7987
[email protected]

----------


## odix

its sad when your only digital camera is 2megapixels and your friends cell phone matches it. Check out the rounded labels, also, the 400 shot didnt even really hurt me, though I only injected 1 cc, taking my sweet as time going for about 3 seconds, 23 guage 1.5", doe you guys think that has at least 250mg test in it?

----------


## layinglow

********* states he makes the t400, but he posted a lab test saying it's 356mg/ml

----------


## LivingItUp

> a lot of my friends have been taking that fake test 400 and getting big off of it. It might not be real denkall but there's some kind of test in there. probably ***** own test e.


I have taken the **** T-400 ordered directly from *******.. It left me a little sore but i had good gains off of it.. i dont think its the real deal Denkall seeing as how they got busted.. i think he just took over the name and is making it him self... I also took the ********* deca from his as well.. Before i toook the T-400 .. both were taken alone with no other anabolics... and had the normal gains u would get off deca... it might not be the real deal. but im happy i got something that was real and didnt leave an abcess

----------

